# iPhone for $3000 cdn...



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So i responded to an ad on kijij today. They were selling 8gb iPhones for $2900 and up. Apparently they were part of a testing lot with Rogers. The seller mentioned that she had sold a few already for over $3000. I'm I the only one that thinks this is absolutley nuts?? It's a phone!!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No surprise.. there are morons everywhere.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Does that include the phone plan?

$600 + $100 month for a phone/data plan over two years = $3000.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

That's a fantastic deal but you'll need a prerelease version of Leopard to really take advantage of it. Send me $800 and I'll get a copy to you...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

jicon said:


> Does that include the phone plan?
> 
> $600 + $100 month for a phone/data plan over two years = $3000.


nope, just the phone and do you really spend $100/month on your cellphone??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kevs, you realize it's just a scam, right?


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

kevs~just kevs said:


> nope, just the phone and do you really spend $100/month on your cellphone??


$100/month I wish...mines north of $400...

-s


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

there are no test iPhones @ Rogers right now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

obviously...

ask this person if she'll let you pick it up... then we'll see how many iPhones she actually has....

i'm sure she'll reply with some BS explanation like she's out of town, and she'll use an escrow service or western union....

then again, maybe much to all of our surprise, she'll say ok to the local pick up. or maybe she'll be a he with a gun and rob you of the $2900.... :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.howardforums.com/announcement.php?f=64



HowardForums said:


> If you'd like to get an iPhone now, and are willing to get ripped off, go ahead and fall for the latest old school scams.
> 
> Otherwise, please wait until it's officially launched in the US sometime in June. Don't fall for scams where people with zero posts will offer you one, be it by PM here or through MSN, Yahoo, AIM, ICQ or by e-mail. And when it's out, make sure you ask for pictures. Don't fall for "I don't have a camera" or images lifted from other websites.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

she did totally dodge the quetion when I asked where I could meet her (i wasn't actually goinh to buy one, just wanted to see if this was the real deal) What surprised me was that she chated with me in gmail for a while about the phones. Usually scammers will only send email, but like you say it's most likely a scam...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

If Rogers were going to test the phones, they wouldn't be selling then phone on Kijiji. They'd be giving them to customers that spend a ton of cash with them every month.

My wirless bill is iver $100 a month; it doubles as my home phone... I'll be first in line for a freebee!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> kevs, you realize it's just a scam, right?


It probably is. That said, there will be those who will pay just about anything to get their paws on an iPhone. And I won't be surprised when one appears on eBay for some ridiculous amount...not unlike the PS3. However, hopefully, it'll sell better.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow.



kevs~just kevs said:


> she did totally dodge the quetion when I asked where I could meet her (i wasn't actually goinh to buy one, just wanted to see if this was the real deal) What surprised me was that she chated with me in gmail for a while about the phones. Usually scammers will only send email, but like you say it's *most likely* a scam...





satchmo said:


> It *probably *is. That said, there will be those who will pay just about anything to get their paws on an iPhone. And I won't be surprised when one appears on eBay for some ridiculous amount...not unlike the PS3. However, hopefully, it'll sell better.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

you could give her a call, I found her cell phone number on a different add she posted for a dining set. I did a reverse look up of the number, its a rogers number in Toronto.


----------



## ScottMcLeod (Apr 25, 2007)

S-C-A-M.

But what fun it would be to find a way to track the person down, and either fake a meet with them and get it on video, or just see what kind of depraved 13 year old is doing this...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

There's an even better deal for $900 on Kijiji...Why, I could by 3 for that price...he has posts in many cities on Kijiji....

Street address: Victoria Park-St.Clair, Toronto, Ontario View map
Location: Toronto	
Date Listed: 16-Apr-07 


Hello, I will be getting the Iphone first here in the city so if you are interested in getting it before anyone else, you can give me a call and put your name on the list. I should have a few in 2 weeks!!!

Joe, 416 827 3612.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Even found a scam on Amazon.com; Amazon.com: Used and New: IPOHNE 8GB

However, it looks like you can receive notification when they arrive on Amazon.de.

Amazon.de: Apple iPhone 8GB Handy: Elektronik


----------



## ScottMcLeod (Apr 25, 2007)

Man, I can't wait for my IPOHNE!

I'll be the envy of everyone important that sees me and my new IPOHNE.

lol.

I wonder how many people fall for the scam(s)?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I wrote Amazon and they told me the posting was from a registered third-party vendor and that they would look into it. The post is still there so who knows. Granted and IPONHE could be a phone that some schlub created but displaying pics of an iPhone and having it linked to Apple is fraud. So, since I am sick and bored, I decided to meail [email protected] to let them know.

I am hoping they will give me a free phone for helping stop a crime...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> I decided to *meail* [email protected] to let them know.


Is "meail" similar to the IPONHE?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

it's very much the same only retteb...


----------



## BitterBug (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone who buys one is iPWNED


----------

